# painting new textured drywall ceiling



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Leanne1 said:


> The hubs and I are finishing our basement, and I've taken on the painting responsibilities. Does a new textured ceiling need to be primered before being painted? Any recommendations on a good ceiling paint? I'm partial to Sherwin Williams, but could be swayed if someone has a better alternative. I've got about 1800 square feet of ceiling i'm covering. Thanks in advance for the advice!


Yes, you need to prime new drywall before painting.

There are lots of perfectly good drywall primers, but go ahead and use SW if you've got a good store nearby.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

When you're faced with a new, unpainted surface, remember: You only have one chance to do it right. SW will recommend a sealer that is compatible with their flattest finish.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with Dr. Hicks and Mr. Paint. Priming is ideal before painting, although, I'll admit, I have painted textured ceilings without priming first. Working for some general contractors who were cutting corners makes you do things you don't want to do sometimes. I would recommend Brilliance from SW although I am not as happy with it as I was with Classic 99 ceiling paint. I end up with more of a streaky finish with the Brilliance........it still looks good, just not as good as I would like.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes you need to prime it! I would use 95-102 pre-cote from Kelly-Moore
it is a great primer for new dry wall. And it cost less then SW.
Aw shoot you no were close to a Kelly-moor paint store Go to SW you will be very happy. And stay a way from PVA primers.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If this was me, I would just get a good oil based primer/sealer to lock the texture down. If rolling, roll in one direction until covered with a 3/4" roller to avoid having the new texture come off on the roller. Then a good ceiling paint applied in the same fashion. after the prime coat is dry. The texture should be pretty stable after the prime coat with the oil, but I would be careful about any back and forth rolling with the ceiling paint.

I posted a couple of pics in the drywall forum of a couple of ceilings I removed the pop cron from, skimmed, primed and painted. I just use a Glidden ceiling paint I bought at Home Depot for about $23 for 2 gallons. I have some touch up to do on the mud, but the paint looks fine to me at this point. I see no point in spending more money than necessary for *ceiling* paint and thought I would try this paint.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

Leanne1 said:


> The hubs and I are finishing our basement, and I've taken on the painting responsibilities. Does a new textured ceiling need to be primered before being painted? Any recommendations on a good ceiling paint? I'm partial to Sherwin Williams, but could be swayed if someone has a better alternative. I've got about 1800 square feet of ceiling i'm covering. Thanks in advance for the advice!


 I'm with the other guys. Definitely prime the new ceiling before painting. A very inexpensive paint for your ceilings if you are planning on painting them flat white is Sherwin Williams Master Hide Flat. EXCELLENT coverage and very nice results. I use it in every house ceiling I paint.


----------

